# Rat to human grooming...



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

So I think this is normal, as the girls groom each other. Penelope has started grooming me. Trying to clean my teeth for me and she tries to shove her nose up my nose and this morning she was trying to dig in my ear. 

Does this mean she's accepted me?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes, she's doing to you as she would to another rat.


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

My rat does this, too! He puts his nose up my nostrils and chews my ears and tries to get in my mouth. She just sees you as a big rat-sibling!


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't let mine play dentist after they became a little too enthusiastic about prying my lips open. Ouch. Mine are excessive with finger grooming and licking. It's great she's doing that!


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

Rebecca said:


> My rat does this, too! He puts his nose up my nostrils and chews my ears and tries to get in my mouth. She just sees you as a big rat-sibling!


Butters does that too, I will take a drink of water, she will lick excess of of my lip, then like, inspect the inside of my mouth, and try to crawl into it.


----------



## marshmallowfriend (Apr 16, 2009)

Ugh Marshmallow claws at my mouth sometimes trying to pry it open which is quite painful considering she currently has _talons_ (she will not let me cut them). I think it's endearing when she licks my hands though


----------



## XxToxicTouch1xX (Feb 2, 2009)

ugh i hate when they stick their little noses in your ears!!!
thats the cutest/worst thing ever!
lmao


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

it tickles though ;D


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

Penelope was just cleaning my teeth and now she wants to help me type... ;D


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

my rat does it too but he doesnt go into my mouth or tries to he only licks the sides of my mouth but he like licks my fingers and up my arms. sometimes my neck


----------

